# TiVo Roamio stops sending HDMI signals after TV turned off for long time



## Hank Tuff (Dec 22, 2015)

I own a TiVo Roamio Plus. Its connected on the HDMI output via cable to my new Sony Bravia XBR55X850C. The picture is fantastic and there is no problem when watching a program.

Every morning, however, after the TV was turned off for many hours and I turn the TV on and there is no picture. Its like the TiVo is not sending a signal. The TV reports No signal. Check the external input or select another input using the INPUT button.

To fix the problem I have to disconnect power from the TiVo and reconnect it and then the picture (the signal) is back. It have to do this every day!
At first I thought its the TV so I connected another older Sony Bravia and then a Vizio to the TiVo HDMI output. Same result. I tried it with different HDMI cables. Again same result.

I first noticed this problem around the time when the 2015 Winter TiVo Software Updates were installed.

Did anybody encounter anything similar? Is it maybe a Sony problem where the TV tells the TiVo to stop sending signals?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You don't have power save enabled, right? Tivo's green LED is lit when you boot the TV?

Might also try pulling and reinserting the HDMI cable before power to see if that's the issue. If it is, a cheap HDMI switch might fix it. Final option would be to use component instead of HDMI.

Also see this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534989


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534989&page=2


----------



## Hank Tuff (Dec 22, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> You don't have power save enabled, right? Tivo's green LED is lit when you boot the TV?
> 
> Might also try pulling and reinserting the HDMI cable before power to see if that's the issue. If it is, a cheap HDMI switch might fix it. Final option would be to use component instead of HDMI.
> 
> ...


I checked but power save is OFF.
I tried the pulling and reinserting of cable too, but it didn't fix it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Same TV, same problem, until a software update for the TV came down about 2 weeks ago. Go into settings on the TV and check for updates. My current version is PKG3.043.0080NAB

Rather than power cycle press the power LED to put the system into standby, press it again to wake it up, the picture will be all pink. Repeat standby and resume and all will be OK until tomorrow morning.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

What if you enable Tivo power save (I use medium setting), then hit the Tivo button after you power up the TV to bring the Roamio out of standby?


----------



## Hank Tuff (Dec 22, 2015)

andyf said:


> Go into settings on the TV and check for updates. My current version is PKG3.043.0080NAB


My version is PKG3.043.0080NAB, which is the same you have.

It is, however, not a Sony TV problem. I don't see a picture from the TiVo on a Vizio TV either.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

This is why I always use component outputs . Probably this is yet another manifestation of the HDCP encryption bilge which no engineers have ever implemented competently.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have one Roamio that exhibits this problem. If I use the "Power" button on the front panel twice it always recovers the picture. That's much easier and faster than pulling either the HDMI or the power cables, but it doesn't seem to work for everyone. TiVo seems to know about this problem and was soliciting folks to beta test a fix.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Hank Tuff said:


> My version is PKG3.043.0080NAB, which is the same you have.
> 
> It is, however, not a Sony TV problem. I don't see a picture from the TiVo on a Vizio TV either.


So have you tried enabling Tivo power save as I suggested? This will have the Tivo do a wakeup and handshake to the TV. I didn't see anyone else saying they tried this in the other thread either.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

See the referenced links http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534989&page=2, where I mention:
Well after switching back to HDMI, my Tivo appeared to be hung this morning when I turned on my TV & Receiver. However, switching the inputs on the receiver to something else & back to the Tivo seemed to "revive" it.
On another note, I purchased this awhile back, as I had read that it "fixes" the HDMI signal for the Tivo. It's inline now, so we'll see how it goes over the next day or so.
http://amzn.com/B00J4D3RTU

Happy to say that the HDMI issue did not occur this AM, it's possible that the HDMI splitter I mentioned above may have "fixed" the issue. I'll report back iff it rears it's ugly head again.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

PS - I've had this issue since I bought mine in the spring this year.... Doing the turn on, switch this, turn off/on,unplug it, dance didn't work, if your're married/have a partner, try explaining that to them!


----------



## Hank Tuff (Dec 22, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> I have one Roamio that exhibits this problem. If I use the "Power" button on the front panel twice it always recovers the picture. That's much easier and faster than pulling either the HDMI or the power cables, but it doesn't seem to work for everyone. TiVo seems to know about this problem and was soliciting folks to beta test a fix.


I used the Power button twice and it fixed the problem. The next two days I didn't see the problem anymore. Maybe this is fixed now.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

I get this on occasion and as suggested earlier I switch the input (button on the Tivo remote) from Tivo to another input, wait, and switch it back to Tivo and the HDMI is re-initiated. 

Try it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Old Hickory said:


> I get this on occasion and as suggested earlier I switch the input (button on the Tivo remote) from Tivo to another input, wait, and switch it back to Tivo and the HDMI is re-initiated.
> 
> Try it.


I have an old DLP HDTV from 2004 and had this problem, I had to go to another input than back to the TiVo input to get the picture, my 2013 HDTV has never had this problem, I though I was the only one that ever had this problem, as none of my friends with TiVos ever complained about this so I was assuming the problem was my just old DLP HDTV.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

I also noticed this issue only after the Winter 2015 update. Can someone at TiVo take a look at this?


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

bjarmon said:


> I also noticed this issue only after the Winter 2015 update. Can someone at TiVo take a look at this?


They are. It's being discussed in another thread. Some are participating in a test mode now. Stay tuned.


----------



## nmiller0113 (Jan 17, 2016)

Old Hickory said:


> They are. It's being discussed in another thread. Some are participating in a test mode now. Stay tuned.


Can you share the thread you're referring to so we all can monitor it? Thanks!


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

nmiller0113 said:


> Can you share the thread you're referring to so we all can monitor it? Thanks!


I have this exact same problem with a TiVO Roamio (OTA). Can someone provide the thread where this is being tested?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Have y'all tried replacing the hdmi cable?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Hank Tuff said:


> I used the Power button twice and it fixed the problem. The next two days I didn't see the problem anymore. Maybe this is fixed now.


Also, on the Roamio (OTA version), where's the Power button?


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Joe01880 said:


> Have y'all tried replacing the hdmi cable?
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


I discovered if I set the Power Save in Settings to Medium, it wakes the Tivo up and that re-establishes the connection....


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

same issue.
called tivo tech support, they are blaming the tv itself.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

motech said:


> same issue.
> called tivo tech support, they are blaming the tv itself.


Have you tried the Power Setting above?


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll try it now but we won't know until tomorrow. This is by a client of mine.


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

i spoke to my tivo contact.
they have a new version of the firmware coming out soon that should resolve this.

ending in RC21. I'm not sure if thats beta or what. but at least they are aware.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

motech said:


> i spoke to my tivo contact.
> they have a new version of the firmware coming out soon that should resolve this.
> 
> ending in RC21. I'm not sure if thats beta or what. but at least they are aware.


TiVo Sarah solicited people to request an update for the HDMI problem; I was one of the people who responded and got an update for 20.5.6.RC21 a day or two later; I has fixed the problem for me and at least some others.


----------

